# The Interrogators



## marlene (20 Aug 2005)

I just finished reading "The Interrogators" by Chris Mackey and Greg Miller. I loved it - fantastic read. It's about American military interrogators operating in Afghanistan post 9/11. It shows a completely different side of war and what goes on behind the scenes. Very thoughtful and a bit of an eye opener (particularly for a civilian like myself). 

Highly recommend it.

Merlane


----------

